# CA PE Application Timeline



## Oliv (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi everyone,

For those who may ask for it, below the steps I went through to obtain the CA PE license. Discipline: Mechanical.


04/05/19 - Took NCEES 8 hour exam

05/14/19 - Received results notice from NCEES. Passed 8 hour. 

05/20/19 - Mailed my application package for licensure via USPS priority mail (with a tracking number)

05/21/19 - CA BPELSG received my application package (tracked with tracking number)

05/29/19 - CA BPELSG cashed the check in my application package

07/29/19 - Received email from CA BPELSG, stating that my application package was technically approved

08/20/19 - Received email from CA BPELSG, stating that I was a California licensed Professional Mechanical Engineer

08/21/19 - Received mail with license number

Overall the process went pretty fast once the application was submitted but putting all the paperwork and application package took a lot of time going through official school transcripts, notarization, recommendation sealed letters etc. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Abogos (Aug 27, 2019)

Congratulations, I can’t wait to go through that process.


----------



## Oliv (Aug 28, 2019)

Abogos said:


> Congratulations, I can’t wait to go through that process.


Thank you. Good luck to you. This is quite a journey but worth to have behind once done.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 30, 2019)

This is really interesting info, even though I'm not in California.

I'm wondering, what the heck was going on between 07/29/19 "...my application package was technically approved" and 8/20/19 "...I was a California licensed Professional Mechanical Engineer". That's 3 weeks; seems like a long time.


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 30, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> This is really interesting info, even though I'm not in California.
> 
> I'm wondering, what the heck was going on between 07/29/19 "...my application package was technically approved" and 8/20/19 "...I was a California licensed Professional Mechanical Engineer". That's 3 weeks; seems like a long time.


CA assigns licenses every two weeks. So probably @Oliv barely missed one cycle.


----------



## Oliv (Aug 30, 2019)

NikR said:


> CA assigns licenses every two weeks. So probably @Oliv barely missed one cycle.


This is totally possible! Who knows what happens behind the scenes at a certain point.


----------

